# Ranges in/near Phoenix, AZ?



## xenaxdsc (Nov 28, 2010)

Does anyone know if any of the many ranges (outdoor) in the Phoenix area have those cool metal targets for public range practice? I'm referring to the post that has about 8 metal circles on it running vertically on the post, and as you shoot each one it flings to the other side.

My main point is that I'm bored shooting at paper targets and would like to have some more fun.

Thanks.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

The Tuesday Night Steel Shoot at Rio Salado has reactive steel targets in a four stage shoot. It's a combat style shoot you may enjoy. There's a 6:00 safety meeting for first time shooters. You'll be anything but bored by it.

Tuesday Night Steel


----------



## MuthazButta (May 23, 2016)

Does this still go on? Is there a fee or anything?


----------

